# So here's this thing with ESxJ...



## Calaide (Apr 18, 2017)

Hey guys!
Okay, so I kinda need help. There's this guy that goes to my dance classes, which I'm pretty sure is ESxJ (80% sure it's ESTJ). As an INTP girl, I'm not really sure how to, hm... make him consider me more than a classmate? As far as I know, being straightforward would be pretty much game over for me, and flirting in general is kind of abstract idea to me. Is there any hope for me in this situation?


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

Shake that ass, always gets my attention.


----------



## Calaide (Apr 18, 2017)

ClOwNkInG said:


> Shake that ass, always gets my attention.


Weeell, it probably would, but it doesn't seem to be a kind of attention I'm looking for ;P


----------



## Robert2928 (Apr 6, 2012)

If you want to be more than a class mate...you must join his book club so can be a class mate AND book club mate. Problem solved.


----------



## Siriusly McGonagall (Jan 3, 2018)

I think directness kind of works best when it comes to ESTJs, if I was to be honest.


----------

